# What to feed a piranha?:



## coasterzeke (Aug 11, 2007)

I used to have six Red Bellies & I fed them live feeder fish. I sold them because it was too expensive to feed them live fish all of the time. Now, I have a Black Rhom piranha in that same 55 gallon tank. When I first bought him, he was only 2 inches in size. I've always given him feeder fish too because if I dumped a few feeders in there, it'd last him a long time. Now, he's 5 inches in size & he's become quite a pig. How can I ween him off feeders & what will he eat that's not live food?

Jim


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> I used to have six Red Bellies & I fed them live *feeder fish*. I sold them because it was too expensive to feed them live fish all of the time. Now, I have a Black Rhom piranha in that same 55 gallon tank. When I first bought him, he was only 2 inches in size. I've alway given him feeder fish too because if a dumped a few feeders in there, it'd last him a long time. Now, he's 5 inches in size & he's become quite a pig. How can I ween him off feeders & what will he eat that's not live food?
> 
> Jim


No more feeders.... unless you know they are safe in there own tank for 2 weeks

food... Shrimp uncooked, scallops sea or bay, white fish, beef heart, tons more...

Keep you eye on the thread ppl will tell you all kinds of food


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

___ said:


> > I used to have six Red Bellies & I fed them live *feeder fish*. I sold them because it was too expensive to feed them live fish all of the time. Now, I have a Black Rhom piranha in that same 55 gallon tank. When I first bought him, he was only 2 inches in size. I've alway given him feeder fish too because if a dumped a few feeders in there, it'd last him a long time. Now, he's 5 inches in size & he's become quite a pig. How can I ween him off feeders & what will he eat that's not live food?
> >
> > Jim
> 
> ...


feeders are no good at all.

i feed my 3 reds freeze dried krill and pellets. i recommend hikari cichlid gold if you go the pellet route.
you will have to (sounds kinda mean) starve him for a few days till he decides to eat whatever you put in there but dont give in thats the key.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Pellets are always good. Mine eat mostly shrimp and sometimes it gets catfish or trout and on a very rare occasion i will get a few fish that are on sale for live food. But they get quarantined for 2 months before he gets them.


----------



## mobster (Oct 28, 2005)

i feed mine beef heart, chicken meat. better than pellets. grows fast.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

id stay away from chicken. Any white meat fish is good. Ive just started feeding scallops to my manny and geryi and they love it. Make sure you cut it up to an appropriate size though or he will make a mess in the tank shredding it to a size that your rhom can swallow.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> i feed mine beef heart,* chicken meat*. better than pellets. grows fast.


Chicken... raw??

I hear ppl talking about beef,pork,hotdogs..... Is that all raw and why is it good for Ps or does it just fill them up?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

___ said:


> > i feed mine beef heart,* chicken meat*. better than pellets. grows fast.
> 
> 
> Chicken... raw??
> ...


none of that is good for them and people talk about that stuff because they think their fish grow faster on these foods and they mistake that for being healthy. they are usually served raw and yes it stuffs their belly but a belly full of pellets is better then a belly full of hotdogs. there is more protein in pellets which equals max grow and also there is more carotene which equals better color. all together the pellets equal faster growth, balanced diet, longer life, and better color. you also spend less time cleaning the tank from the mess the other foods make. beaf heart is a treat maybe once a month but i still avoid it. chicken is a no no along with pork, hotdogs, etc.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

hmm ive nvr tryed raw chicken b4...im not sure thatd be good though


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

waltmilham said:


> I used to have six Red Bellies & I fed them live feeder fish. I sold them because it was too expensive to feed them live fish all of the time. Now, I have a Black Rhom piranha in that same 55 gallon tank. When I first bought him, he was only 2 inches in size. I've always given him feeder fish too because if I dumped a few feeders in there, it'd last him a long time. Now, he's 5 inches in size & he's become quite a pig. How can I ween him off feeders & what will he eat that's not live food?
> 
> Jim


piranhas will eat any meat if hungry but for good colour and growth i would recommend chiclid pellets and lots of water changes 1/4 of tank volume per week and clean out filters ever 3 months...


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I didnt think that sh!t was any good but Im always seeing that.... Never wanted to try it, I wont eat it raw why would I try to give it to my P

My MAC has been on shrimp for some time now scallops, tuna, and krill but only once in a great while

Doing the gelatine thing tonight Ill keep it posted in that thread keep a look out for it


----------

